# Best Cow Call?



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I lost my Sceery Ace-1. Anybody know of an easier, better cow call?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Hoochie momma!!! Hands down the easiest. Except you have to use your hands.....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

...and every swingin dick in the woods owns one.

That's the trouble with the "cookie-cutter" calls. After a while, when you blow one the elk know exactly what you're blowing, where you bought it, and how much it cost you... :-? Buy a mouth call and learn how to blow it. They never sound alike and you can operate it hands free. Or come over and I'll make you a custom call for free. (limited time offer  )


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I can cow call with a diaphragm, but it's hard to consistently squeak. The bite and blow type seems easier to me, and I could use the Ace-1 hands free. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Primos Cowgirl has always worked for me.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

carlton makes the best calls hands down


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen:Baby hoochie momma!!!hands down the best call out there. Except for having to use your hands. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> I can cow call with a diaphragm, *but it's hard to consistently squeak.* The bite and blow type seems easier to me, and I could use the Ace-1 hands free. Any other suggestions?


That's because you're using those factory made calls from Premos with the latex in em that's thick enough to use for rubber rafts...:-? The latex I use in my calls is a very thin prophylactic grade latex that is VERY easy to blow and get a nice high pitch sound. I really will make you one, you just gotta come over and get it... Hell, I'll even give you a free lesson. :grin:

Only a dumb, Obama lovin Democrap would pass up a deal like that!*\\-\\*


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's because you're using those factory made calls from Premos with the latex in em that's thick enough to use for rubber rafts...:-? The latex I use in my calls is a very thin prophylactic grade latex that is VERY easy to blow and get a nice high pitch sound. I really will make you one, you just gotta come over and get it... Hell, I'll even give you a free lesson. :grin:
> 
> Only a dumb, Obama lovin Democrap would pass up a deal like that!*\\-\\*


prophylactic, blow, high pitch sound, come over and get it and free lesson. Something about those words in the same sentence just aint right. Good reading though!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> :mrgreen:Baby hoochie momma!!!hands down the best call out there. Except for having to use your hands. :shock:


I agree if I were hunting for cows and not bulls. I get more bulls with other calls.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's because you're using those factory made calls from Premos with the latex in em that's thick enough to use for rubber rafts...:-? The latex I use in my calls is a very thin prophylactic grade latex that is VERY easy to blow and get a nice high pitch sound. I really will make you one, you just gotta come over and get it... Hell, I'll even give you a free lesson. :grin:
> 
> Only a dumb, Obama lovin Democrap would pass up a deal like that!*\\-\\*


-BaHa!--BaHa!- I spite my drink on my IPad when I read your last line!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I just yell "here cow" "here bull"

Uh.....I don't have a lot of freezer space at the moment.

*Chelsea Clinton 2020*

*.*


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I use Carlton diaphragms. They seem to be okay, at least when somebody who knows what they're doing is using them. I didn't remember that I'd lost my Sceery until I was up on the mountain. Ran into two guys on 4 wheelers. One of them, a guy named Corey, had bought a new Primos Hyper Lip to replace his old one. He gave me his old one, but it's too big and harder to use than my Sceery.

We could have done worse than Obama. Romney would have been a disaster.:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet a nickel this will go 11 pages.

Anyone in?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Back on topic, I like the Primos hyperlip. However, I think I'm also going to get a Carlton single reed. It's a little more mellow and quiet than the Primos.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Rachel Madcow? What is in the water up there in Wyoming? Romney wouldn't have turned out to be a coward. Just sayin'.......

Primos still has it though, the Imaka da BullCrazy is my new favorite. They even make a long distant (very loud) cousin that I used to pull in big bulls, small bulls, and cow/calf herds in to bow range. Wished I had a big bull tag for my unit but still filled my freezer. I swear by this call!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

What's the best call? How bout the one that you can actually work properly! It takes practice to use elk calls. Most guys don't put in the time to be consistent on them. 

I've probably used 20 different calls and they all work. I can get a response on any of the calls out there. I do like the "hyper lip" and the "Imaka da BullCrazy" because as klbzdad said, they are really loud! If I'm not trying to get the volume to carry I use any old diaphragm mouth piece.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Carltons calls are OK, but still WAAAAY too thick. Blow one of my calls and you'll see the difference. I wont even go into how incredible the turkey calls I make sound. 

I agree, Romney would have been about the same... But I'd even take Rosie O'Donnell over that asshat coward piece of crap that's in there now...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I prefer Primos diaphragm mouth calls.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Carlton fighting cow call


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Carlton fighting cow and Primos hyperlip. Both seem to work


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Scheels had the Sceery Ace-1, and matched the Sceery website price. I'm going to take it along on some grouse hunts and see if I can't get a bull into camera range.


----------

